# Slaves 4 Sale, A NSFW Furry BDSM comic



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 17, 2020)

This NSFW comic is about a blue folf that discovers more about themselves when they get kidnapped to a BDSM slave compound.

If you have some time to spare, and want to get into something fun and new, please check out my comic, Slaves 4 Sale. 

The art gets much better as you read. (I originally started the comic in haste, and then slowed down and took more time with it. 

Here is a more current page.

You'll have a fun time. Enjoy. :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 17, 2020)

Fancy that, I remember running into that comic when it first started maybe 5 years back? Small world.

For any outsiders who're passing by the thread, I thought it was decently written for what it's worth. Helps of course that it appealed specifically to my kinks, but ay. It's got some heart.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Fancy that, I remember running into that comic when it first started maybe 5 years back? Small world.
> 
> For any outsiders who're passing by the thread, I thought it was decently written for what it's worth. Helps of course that it appealed specifically to my kinks, but ay. It's got some heart.


 Thank you! 

I've recently gotten more time to devote myself to it, so it'll only keep getting better from here.~


----------



## Skittles (Oct 17, 2020)

Just started reading this. Am hooked.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 17, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Just started reading this. Am hooked.


Thank you! I'm glad you like my work. :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 17, 2020)

I little bumpy here or there, but I've just read all of what you've got up so far.
Definitely draws up some feelings, so you've got a watch.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 17, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I little bumpy here or there, but I've just read all of what you've got up so far.
> Definitely draws up some feelings, so you've got a watch.


Thank you! I appreciate it. :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have to read this, purely cos of the subject matter. Seems like others have already found it :3
I'll give it a read :3


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 18, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I have to read this, purely cos of the subject matter. Seems like others have already found it :3
> I'll give it a read :3


Thank you! Yeah, I was happily surprised how popular BDSM is in the furry fandom.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 18, 2020)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I was happily surprised how popular BDSM is in the furry fandom.


BDSM / kinks are very fun and erotic, I gotta see your work! Looking forward to it. 
You got a new fan!


----------



## Skittles (Oct 19, 2020)

I look forward to the next chapter! (May of devoured the entire comic) Also seems like a nice life to live there~ Could imagine Skittles being quite cosy there.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 19, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> BDSM / kinks are very fun and erotic, I gotta see your work! Looking forward to it.
> You got a new fan!


Thanks! Yeah, i really like how much there is to explore in BDSM. :3


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Oct 19, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I look forward to the next chapter! (May of devoured the entire comic) Also seems like a nice life to live there~ Could imagine Skittles being quite cosy there.


Thank you, im glad you liked it. I like creating fun worlds and spaces to escape to.


----------

